

Flickr will remove the option to sign in with Facebook or Google - thupten

After June 30, Flickr will remove the option to sign in with a Facebook or Google account. Instead, you will be able to sign in using a Yahoo account.
======
vitaliyg
Kind of an asshole move to force yahoo account creation on to people.

